# many shibe, such doge thread



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 13, 2013)

wow

such pogymn

many doge

2doge4u


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 14, 2013)

emahgad ai dunt gav e shet


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 14, 2013)

oh wow dogetrio such sp.def fortress wow such game changer


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2013)

such catch


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2013)

wow
dogemon 
much rare 
so catch 
such shiny  
oh wow 
maximum luck


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 14, 2013)

wow
such colors
many art


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 14, 2013)

the_randomizer
Hey man, do you wanna talk about foxes? Over here?
Aren't they adorable!?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> the_randomizer
> Hey man, do you wanna talk about foxes? Over here?
> Aren't they adorable!?


 

If you want to, but I do have my thread for foxes, so not sure why you can't talk about them there.....


----------



## Gahars (Oct 14, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> the_randomizer
> Hey man, do you wanna talk about foxes? Over here?
> Aren't they adorable!?


 

fox no doge
much dumb


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 14, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> If you want to, but I do have my thread for foxes, so not sure why you can't talk about them there.....


 
I sure want to, to make things off topic.
So.................. ?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I sure want to, to make things off topic.
> So.................. ?


 


I'm very confused


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 14, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm very confused


 
Me too... Well, i'll just post there I guess.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2013)

wow very mystery much guess so confuse






wow such shiny what great fusion amazing doges


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 15, 2013)

wow
many doge
such thread
wow


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> wow
> many doge
> such thread
> wow







catdoge


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2013)

Checkmate, nextgens! _;O;_


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Checkmate, nextgens! _;O;_


But will it run Watch Doges?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 15, 2013)

Veho said:


> But will it run Watch Doges?


 
if u hav shibe u must watch doge all the tiem and gib milkbomes


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 16, 2013)

so chov


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 22, 2013)

ITT


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 24, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 
so horsepower
much offroad
very shibe


----------



## Flame (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 24, 2013)

Flame said:


>


 
BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Gahars (Oct 24, 2013)

Flame said:


> *snip*


 
Much OG


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 25, 2013)

such great power
much legendary
so catch them all


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Oct 27, 2013)

Doge is boy's best friend






Okay, doge is boy's second best friend


----------



## Sop (Oct 27, 2013)

no this is not dogele not good meme


----------> true dog meme


----------



## FireSeel (Oct 27, 2013)

Sop said:


> no this is not dogele not good meme
> 
> 
> ----------> true dog meme



wow 
such meme


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Sop (Oct 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


>




IT'S THAT NIGHT AGAIN, DOG PLEASURE NIGHT


----------



## Gahars (Oct 28, 2013)

much spook


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2013)

Submitted for captioning:


----------



## Gahars (Oct 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> Submitted for captioning:


 
"And in that moment, I swear we were infinite."


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 29, 2013)

wow
such pumpkin
many spook
such jack-o-lantern.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> wow
> such pumpkin
> many spook
> such jack-o-lantern.


much repost 
such plagiarism 
so lazy 
wow 
booo


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> much repost
> such plagiarism
> so lazy
> wow
> booo


 
SON OF A BITCH I DIDN'T LOOK UP.

3MANYDOGE5ME


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 31, 2013)

*SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


 
wow
such achievement
many astronaut
so mars landing?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*


 

so small step for doge
much big step for doges


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 3, 2013)

wow
such firework
many boom


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2013)

great cat 
so wise 
wow 
much serene 
bestow wisdom upon doge 





so beg 
humbled 
wow


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Nov 5, 2013)

such wow thread title


----------



## ßleck (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 5, 2013)

ßleck said:


>


 
HAHAHA 9*69* HAHAHAH


----------



## ßleck (Nov 5, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> HAHAHA 9*69* HAHAHAH


----------



## Qtis (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 5, 2013)

Qtis said:


>


Nice repost ;O;O;



Foxi4 said:


> SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Qtis (Nov 5, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Nice repost ;O;O;


 
How did I miss that ;___;

such same
few skill
no wow

;___;

EDIT:
such moves
much sound
wow wibes
many dance


----------



## Gahars (Nov 6, 2013)

much YEEEAAAHHHH


----------



## Sop (Nov 6, 2013)

this thread sucks


----------



## Sop (Nov 6, 2013)

this thread sucks


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 6, 2013)

Sop said:


> this thread sucks


wow
doge avatar
such embarrass
many punydoge


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2013)

wow fuck you Veho
much came here 
such post the same image


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 6, 2013)

so goobie
much vanilla
such chocolate chip


----------



## Sop (Nov 7, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> wow
> doge avatar
> such embarrass
> many punydoge


like the TF2 man. Get a life.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 7, 2013)

Sop said:


> like the TF2 man. Get a life.


such angry


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2013)

such style 
so elegance 
many class 
wow 
gentleshibe


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2013)

wow
such soft 
many comfort 
much fleecy 
joy







dis my pogeman





dis my hamtaro 






dis his pogeyman






dis my doge




so dawg 
wow


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2013)

so ladylike 
wow 
much elegance 
class 




sophisticated socialite 
well bred doge


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 10, 2013)

wow
such investigative skills
many enhance
much scientific


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 11, 2013)

wow
such snoop
so dogge
smoke doge errday


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow such thread! Wow!


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2013)

wow 
such skill 
much step 
new fred astaire 
so wow 
so talent


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 14, 2013)

wow
such majestic
many king
so pride


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2013)

wow
such stealth
so courage
much _"SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!"_


----------



## Gahars (Nov 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> so courage


 
Courage the Cowardly Doge?







wow
much ooga booga
so brave
such dumb dog



Spoiler: Oh God, there's more


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 16, 2013)

wow
such polish


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 18, 2013)

wow
so nsfw
such censure
wow


----------



## Gahars (Nov 18, 2013)

so hero
much etc. etc.


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 18, 2013)

much desktop
very openbox


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> *pic*
> 
> so hero
> much etc. etc.


Shouldn't this be in the Fedora Euphoria thread?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 20, 2013)

Veho said:


> Shouldn't this be in the Fedora Euphoria thread?


 

I wouldn't want to insult the Shibe.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I wouldn't want to insult the Shibe.


That's not even a real Shibe, it's an Akita Inu. Your post is already an insult to Shibe  ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Nov 20, 2013)

Veho said:


> That's not even a real Shibe, it's an Akita Inu. Your post is already an insult to Shibe ;O;


 

Uh, I-nu that. Totally. I check my facts on a near constant basis.

Who do you think I am, Akita Barkeesian?


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Uh, I-nu that. Totally. I check my facts on a near constant basis.


So you _knowingly_ insulted the Shibe? 

dude
not wow
so shame 
such dishonor 
sad 
cry


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2013)

3spooky5me  ;O; 



Spoiler








such spooky 
much scare 
paradoge activity 
2creepy 
ohnoe


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 23, 2013)

wow
such spook
so scare
much creep


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2013)

^
such scare 
much creepy 
only the doge know peace from this evil 
wow 


majestic hunter 
so sneak 
much prey


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 25, 2013)

wow
such graph
many math


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2013)

much fear
such dogenado
many bites
great scare
wow


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Sheimi (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2013)

Sheimi said:


> *pic*


wow 
many repost 
such memory lapse 
much senile 
need ginkgo 
biloba 
wow


----------



## Qtis (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2013)

go to youtube 
search "doge meme" 
wow 
such doge 
very meme 
oh youtube 
so shibe 


SUCH EDIT 

Yesterday, if you searched for "shibe meme" on youtube, this is what the results looked like: 







But they removed it in the meantime. 
much sad 
many why 
reason elude us 
sad 
very not wow


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 29, 2013)

dis dred
much amase
wow
very funy
many doge
such lahf


----------



## ResleyZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> go to youtube
> search "doge meme"
> wow
> such doge
> ...


 


Wow
much story
so original
such graphics
very soundtrack
wow


----------



## Qtis (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.dutnall.co.uk/

Such game
Many speeds
next gen graphs
so wow


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2013)

You didn't post the best one: 







And here's the rest.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 30, 2013)

Veho said:


> go to youtube
> search "doge meme"
> wow
> such doge
> ...


 
Still works for me


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Still works for me


It's back! 
much joy 
such rejoicing 
happyness


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2013)

much majestic
so call of the wild 
such white fang 
back to roots 
feral ancestry 



wolve


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## pokefloote (Dec 8, 2013)

Veho said:


> Spoiler


This will forever be my phone's wallpaper.
or at least until this meme dies out


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> This will forever be my phone's wallpaper.


Need one for your desktop?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 8, 2013)

ResleyZ said:


> Wow
> much story
> so original
> such graphics
> ...


 
This is the best thing I've seen today.


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 9, 2013)

very flake
such pretty
much winter
wow​


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 9, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> wow
> such colors
> many art


It's a dogey doge world


----------



## zeello (Dec 9, 2013)

much refreshment
so polarbear
wow


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2013)

so future 
much amaze 
3d 
wow


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 12, 2013)

wow.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> wow.


 

I can't wait for the audiobook.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I can't wait for the audiobook.


 
10/10, Gilbert Gottfried best narrator ever.


----------



## ßleck (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> wow.


Wow. Much fail.
You reposted your own post... Second time I saw someone do that this week.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 12, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Wow. Much fail.
> You reposted your own post... Second time I saw someone do that this week.


 
Nice catch. 

8 pages of doge = too many ;O;

EDIT: I see I posted it like...2 months ago...that explains it ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 16, 2013)

http://dogecoin.com/

wow
so currency
much coin
such low difficulty


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Dec 20, 2013)

vayanui8 said:


> *snip*


 

much terrifying
why god
pls stop


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> much terrifying
> why god
> pls stop


Baby furry

Hey, it rhymes!


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2013)

vayanui8 said:


> *snip*


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 29, 2013)

Not Doge but still doggone good.


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Qtis (Jan 2, 2014)

Duo8 said:


>


 
Many Finland
So style
Such wealth


Also

Such game
less cat
more wow
so score


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2014)

_"can u explain wat fox hunt is again? Doge forget wat Doge supposed to do..."_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 16, 2014)

Such pardner.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 17, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *snip*


 

No thanks, I prefer Guild Wars.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 19, 2014)

Spoiler:  wow such cake


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (Jan 28, 2014)

Many weather
so winter
much stars

such wow


----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kintoki-Dogey


----------



## Qtis (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Duo8 (Feb 3, 2014)

If you want the sound effect:


----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2014)

2 the Moon 




wow


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2014)

2theMoon








http://imgur.com/gallery/poW9D


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 11, 2014)

can't stop at just suicune doge


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2014)

http://www.dogetek.co/game/ 

much flap 
so crash 
doge flappy


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2014)

vengeance. night. such toys




wow 


His nemesis:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2014)

VEHO DAMMIT I WAS GONNA POST THAT JUST NOW WTF


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 17, 2014)

Spoiler: such brower


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 21, 2014)

wow
such shirt
many games
much thrones


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 4, 2014)

wow
such rolling
so hatin


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 11, 2014)

WOW
Such Currency
Much Inflation


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 12, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> WOW
> Such Currency
> Much Inflation


 
wow
much repost
many lrn2notrepost;O;

http://gbatemp.net/threads/many-shibe-such-doge-thread.356073/page-8#post-4857713


----------



## Flame (Mar 12, 2014)

I see Hyro-Sama does another repost. firefox was a repost, dogecoin is a repost.

Wow
much lazyniess
such shame to family


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (Mar 12, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


I think I'll save this picture to show  disappointment for every situation I feel that a user has broken the rules and I report the post.

Such use
Many sad
So innovation


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2014)

Milo and Otis 2: Such Adventure


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Mar 17, 2014)

Kill me.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 17, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Kill me.


 
Oh daymn, where have you been?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Mar 18, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Oh daymn, where have you been?


 
OH MY FUCKING GOD YES YOU'RE A CAT AGAIN
last time I was here you weren't anymore.

I've been busy with life.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Mar 18, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Oh daymn, where have you been?


 

Oh by the way I'm going to PAX East.


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Kill me.


That can be arranged.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Mar 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> That can be arranged.


 
Good because Doge is a shit meme.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 18, 2014)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> Good because Doge is a shit meme.


 
>la may may
>funny


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2014)

It's not how I would pronounce "doge" but I'll allow it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 22, 2014)

Veho said:


> It's not how I would pronounce "doge" but I'll allow it.


I actually smiled, many thanks, such good fun.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 23, 2014)

http://doge2048.com/


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 24, 2014)

such majesty
make brushing
howl skills
mythology
capcom is proud

 Source


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 24, 2014)

wow
such internet
much mediocre


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2014)

@ Lemmy: 







;O;


----------



## Qtis (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## lemonkeyface (Apr 6, 2014)

I fucking hate this meme.


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 8, 2014)

Doge photoshop war


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2014)

wow 
such may may 
much reference


----------



## Qtis (Apr 28, 2014)

Rarely do I say this, but thank you Stockholm!






An ad for the local travel card for the subway system there


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Apr 28, 2014)

shameful


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/31/5248762/doge-meme-rescue-dog-wow


----------



## Qtis (May 21, 2014)

Such adopt, many find, wow!

http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/5/21/5737520/petmatch-lookalike-petfinder-app


----------



## Qtis (May 25, 2014)

For Lemmy Koopa. Props to hejibits.com:


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (May 25, 2014)

Qtis said:


> For Lemmy Koopa. Props to hejibits.com:


 
Well, at least it's more satirical about the meme.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2014)

Shhhh, no tears, only doge now. 






wow


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (May 31, 2014)

Only wasted talent.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2014)

Qtis said:


> doge is dead


but what if doge not is kill? 


 

wow


----------



## ResleyZ (Jun 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> but what if doge not is kill?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Still waiting for episode 2 of Doge's amazing chronicles..


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2014)

wow


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow indeed.


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (Sep 26, 2014)

Veho said:


>


Best. Picture. Ever.

Love the glasses on the lower doge


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 26, 2014)

doge died....... why yall bring his ass back?

naw jus kiddin
that pic cute


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 29, 2014)

Bamp


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2015)

Cooking with doge:


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 7, 2015)

Much me such dictator


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Much me such dictator


Such penis potato?


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 8, 2015)

Veho said:


> Such penis potato?


Many you confused such me Retr0Capez


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Many you confused such me Retr0Capez


Dictator. Dick 'tater. Penis potato.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 8, 2015)

Veho said:


> Dictator. Dick 'tater. Penis potato.


No no. Dictator. Not dick tater.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 30, 2015)

Veho said:


>



Guou.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 19, 2015)

many reports
much warns
WOW
​band​


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 19, 2015)

@Subtle Demise why would you even bump this?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 19, 2015)

nevermind...


----------

